# Circuito elevador de voltaje para matamoscas



## maoserrano54 (Feb 10, 2006)

señores como se encuentran, abro este foro por que estoy en la labor de "diseñar" un circuito elevador de voltaje para conectarlo entre dos rejillas, y mosca que pase por ahi se muere del chispazo que salta entre rejilla y rejilla, obviamente entre las dos rejillas debe de haber un voltaje muy grande > 1200V, el circuito que intenté montar  es un elevador de voltaje que trabaja con diodos y condensadores, un multiplicador de voltaje común y corriente donde el voltaje es multiplicado por el número de  etapas, el problema es que lo estoy alimentando con 110V y para llegar a 1000V necesito como 10 etapas, como soy optimista lo monte en contra de lo que la logica me decia y efectivamente se quedó como en 700V (la eficiencia baja tan rapido como sube el numero de etapas), es por eso que estoy en busca de ayuda, por ahi, buscando, ví unos que funcionaban con pilas, pero ni idea de como, si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia será bien recibida, aaa, una aclaración, seria muy sencillo montar un circuito como el de un flyback de un televisor, pero el asunto es que no quiero que se vaya a morir electrocutado un perro o un pajaro (o mi mamá), asi que busco algo que me dé mucho voltaje con muy poca potencia, como el multiplicador de los condensadores, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## neomatrix7776 (Mar 6, 2007)

utliliza un flyback del televisor, eso lo va a hacer leña a las moscas.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 10, 2007)

Sinceramente no se cuanta corriente mataria una mosca pero creo que no se necesitaria mucha. Una opcion en este caso seria armar un oscilador a transistores y con la salida alimentar un transformador de los que usan los flashes de las camaras. Este circuito lo utilizan los encendedores de cocina electronicos a pilas. La cosa es que como la tension de entrada a la bobina es pulsante se genera una diferencia de tension muy importante entre sus bornes que a su vez es elevada en el secundario y en cuanto hay un camino -> CHISPA. Vos podrias agregar a la salida un capacitor de alta tension para que mantenga la carga a un nivel elevado constantemente.

Lo bueno de esto: a una persona no le haria mas que cosquillas o un poquito mas.
Lo malo: tal vez la mosca tambien sufra solo cosquillas, no lo se.


----------



## neomatrix7776 (Mar 10, 2007)

la tension no es peligrosa sin la corriente.aca algunos circuitos


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 10, 2007)

usa un circuito de un STROBER esos generan alta tension por picos y es facil conseguirlo, solo debes quitar el tubo de XENON, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Vakuta (Sep 26, 2007)

Por favor.
En primer lugar saludar a todos, ya que acabo de inscribirme.

La cuestión que planteo es la de solicitar, de algún amable forista, el esquema de algunos mata moscas eléctricos, de esos que electrocutan a las pesadas moscas caseras cuando son atraídas por un tubo fluorescente, que dicen atraen a las moscas, y al pasar por una rejilla polarizada con alta tensión, zas, electrocutada. Pretendo construir uno, pero que funcione y realmente atraiga a las moscas.

Los asuntos que trato de dilucidar son los siguientes:
Si alguien ha construido uno, y sus resultados.
Si compro uno que funcionara y lo estudio.
Que radiación UV emiten esos tubos, su espectro en UV.
Si alguien experimento con diodos UV y el resultado, ¿En que longitud de onda?.
Que voltaje es el mas adecuado y la separación de las barritas o hilos de la rejilla.

Y en fin cuantas preguntas se os ocurran.
Espero que el hilo interese y saquemos el mejor diseño para poder controlar las moscas en casa, que por lo menos a mi me vuelven loco.
Saludos.


----------



## maseruki (Sep 30, 2007)

Yo creía que morían al tocar con el tubo,  estas seguro que es la rejilla la que esta cargada y no el tubo, ya que podría se peligroso para nosotros el que todo el aparato este cargado,
Es posible que mueran de calor y no por electrocución viene siendo lo mismo, pero tiene que estar en contacto con  tierra para que complete el circuito y así electrocutarse, o calentarse lo suficiente.
Creo que si la rejilla estuviese cargada de corriente, algunas caerían fuera. y casi todas o todas caen en el recipiente que ay en el fondo del aparato. Y yo he visto matamoscas de este tipo hechos en su gran mayoría de plástico, y de un solo tubo. En mis ratos de aburrimiento he observado que el fluorescente tiene como una especie de tela metálica a su alrededor, y eso puede ser que este caliente o cargado de corriente.
Yo creo que lo único que mata ha las moscas es el tubo u no el resto de aparato, que ha lo único que se dedica es ha depositar y ha sujetar el tubo.
Cómprate uno y obsérvalo desmóntalo y deja el tubo solo haber si las mata o solo las atrae.
Esta es mi humilde opinión no la tengáis en cuenta, ya que no tengo ni la más remota idea de estos aparatos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Lo que mata es la alta tension de las varillas o rejilla. Si tienes dudas fijate en alguno y veras que los vichos mueren achicharrados al tocar las varillas metalicas.

Algo que te puede servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/ionizador-ozonizador-6980/


----------



## yoelmauri (Jun 2, 2009)

Quiero construir un electrificador de moscas/mosquitos.. Como hago la malla? como la electrifico? tiene que ir una cable para la malla o tiene que ser de dos polos? no se si me explico..
En lo posible estaria bueno que no sea peligroso para los seres humanos. Saludos


----------



## gustavo118888 (Jul 25, 2009)

si amigos seria muy interesante saber como fabricar un electrocutador para moscas ya me tienen harto tanta mosca junta a ustedes tambien se les haria productivo o me van a decir que no tienen moscas ( o suegras )


----------



## saiwor (Jul 25, 2009)

Quieres auyentar moscas?
ooo ?


----------



## soschorni (Jul 25, 2009)

segun lo que entendi, lo que quiere hacer es electrificar una red metalica (mosquitero supongo) y cone eso, cada vez que se apolle una mosca, esta muera.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

basicamente es eso,pero ademas tienes que tener algo para que las atraiga a la red.


----------



## gustavo118888 (Jul 25, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> basicamente es eso,pero ademas tienes que tener algo para que las atraiga a la red.


si asi es he visto que usan lamparas incandescentes aunque servira la foto de una mosca desnuda ? de que forma las lamparas atraen a las moscas ?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2009)

gustavo118888 dijo:
			
		

> si amigos seria muy interesante saber como fabricar un electrocutador para moscas ya me tienen harto tanta mosca junta a ustedes tambien se les haria productivo o me van a decir que no tienen moscas ( o suegras )



en verdad no deja claro si quiere electrocutar moscas o a la suegra.
y es un dato importante , para la potencia del equipo .


----------



## gustavo118888 (Jul 25, 2009)

con las moscas me conformo jajajajajaja


----------



## kankh (Jul 25, 2009)

otra opcion seria plantar semillas de Dionaea muscipula o de Nepenthes o te fabricas uno de estos YouTube - Fly Catcher - Venus Fliegenfalle


----------



## gustavo118888 (Jul 25, 2009)

kankh dijo:
			
		

> otra opcion seria plantar semillas de Dionaea muscipula o de Nepenthes o te fabricas uno de estos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPffS3-a_GM&feature=player_embedded


jajajajajajaja pato


----------



## fernandob (Jul 25, 2009)

que magnificas esas plantitas, y son pequeñas.
deduzco que la plantita esa, verde y con forma de boca debe generar un nectar o un olor que atrae a las moscas.

alguien sabe un par de cosas.
para Argentina en mi caso:

1-- se consiguen facil semillas de dicha planta ? sirve para mosquitos tambien ?
2 -- si bien no le veo peligro en el hogar , ya que dudo que sea un peligro fisico para una persona, pero.....:
es venenosa ? hay algun cuidado para tener se si uno la planta en el hogar ?
si uno la toca con el dedo no veo que vaya a arrancartelo pero ser venenosa ? 

muy interesante de verdad.

saludos


----------



## efla01 (Ago 9, 2009)

Yo compre uno y no funciona muy bien para moscas, solo para mosquitos anofeles (zancudos), la luz ultravioleta atrae a los anofeles (zancudos) y cuando pasan entre las rejillas que segun el manual esta a 6000 voltios, los pobres bichos se achicharran al pasar por el enrejado. He tratado de utlizarlo para achicharrar moscas, lo que he hecho, es que he puesto un cebo atrae moscas al centro de la base circular de la lampara, un 20 % de moscas son atraidas por el cebo, no por la luz ultravioleta y al pasar por el enrejado de supuestamente 6000 voltios, corren con la misma suerte de los zancudos. en el siguiente enlace estan las especificaciones de una lampara similar:
http://www.tradeeasy.com/supplier/16949/products/p78447/electronic-flying-insect-killer.html


----------



## elmatadordemoscas (Mar 8, 2012)

yo lo que quiero es el circuito del viejo matamoscas de pizzería, se acuardan? de ese que cuando estabas dandole al moscato, se sentía una explosión y uno antes de seguir tomando, miraba el vaso por las dudas. Quiero construir un circuito, para matar mosquitos, que se enchufe a 220v, me la pase comprando un monton de modelitos, raquetitas, chinas y nada fue fiable.


----------



## tonyup3 (Mar 8, 2012)

hola, es una luz negra o una UV mal llamada asi, por que si fuese UV te haria daño verla.
tengo un circuito que saque de un matamoscas electrico, deja lo paso a diagrama y te lo muestro sale. y si la luz es solo para atraer a los moscos y lo que lo mata es la tencion generada entre los 2 cables que al tocarlos las moscas pss se achicharran jaja
yo queria ese circuito para adpatarlo a pilas, pero nunca segui con ese proyecto jaja
saludos!!


----------



## tonyup3 (Mar 8, 2012)

nadamas que es a 110, las salidas son de alampbre de niquel, enrrollados muy cerca el uno del otro pero nunca juntos y con el circuito abierto, no cerrado.
saludos espero y te sirva!


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 8, 2012)

Hola, yo tengo unos chinos que se cuelgan del techo y la tensión está en la regilla y es directamente los 220v a traves de un condensador de .47 x 1000v. Por fuera lleva otra regilla para que no se pueda meter las manos y quedar eletrocutado. La lámpara del centro es azul, el color debe andar entre 450 y 410 nm para atraer los bichos.
Eso a ojo. Se podría usar los leds mal llamados ultravioleta, pero son de 400 nm. +o-. Pero potentes.
No se si los mosquitos son atraídos, solo se que en el recipiente de abajo siempre quedan bichos secos.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 8, 2012)

Para el que quiera usarlo a 220V podría hacerlo con un multiplicador de tensión, y armarle la rejilla de alambres uno cerca de otro para que cuando el bicho que caiga toque entre los 2 alambres sierre el circuito y se muera.


----------



## Electron96 (Ago 15, 2013)

Me gustaría saber como medir el  amperaje así como la frecuencia de  salida de un transformador de un matamoscas eléctrico con forma de raqueta
Se alimenta con dos pilas de 1,5V y la salida creo que es de unos 600V
Lo pregunto porque carezco de las características nominales de éste
Muchas gracias, un saludo ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 15, 2013)

Hola caro Electron96 !Saludos !, Quanto a las raquetas matamoscas electricas todas son chinezas y de mui baja qualidad la armaciõn del transformador.  Ligeramiente ese se dãnan su ayslamiento interno y se transforman en basura jajajajajajaja, la frequencia de trabalho es algunos Khz donde podemos ouir un pitito mui agudo, hay tanbien un triplicador con diodos y capacitores de poliester metalizado donde la tensiõn final puede chegar a 1Kvolt o mas .
!fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Electron96 (Ago 15, 2013)

Muchas gracias por la info, pero me gustaría saber detalles más precisos, con número; si me se me pudiesen proporcionar estoy dispuesto a enviar fotografías del chisme por correo electrónico. Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2013)

Que necesitas o que pensar hacer con él ?  así te podemos ayudar mejor . . .


----------



## Electron96 (Ago 15, 2013)

Pues tenía pensado hacer una bobina Tesla pequeña , he visto en Internet como hacerla  usando el transformador del matamoscas, y necesito parámetros como amperaje y frecuencia para poder  construirla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 15, 2013)

No te alcanza para una tesla , pero si para :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/arma-choques-taser-1144/index4.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/porra-electrica-casera-stun-baton-40902/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/hacer-propia-stun-gun-13738/


----------



## Electron96 (Ago 15, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero aun así serían capaces de decirme esos datos si les envío una foto del circuito?


----------



## palurdo (Ago 15, 2013)

Aqui tienes un esquema de una raqueta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sobre lo que preguntas, la corriente dependera de lo conductivo que sea el bicho a matar. En estos casos creo que es mas util hablar de carga energetica usada para matar al bicho que corriente. Si es por el consumo, de las pilas sale 1A@3V por lo que consume 3W (o eso ponen en la pegatina)

La freq rondara los 10kHz


----------



## Electron96 (Ago 15, 2013)

Muchas gracias por toda la información, me están ayudando mucho ¡¡¡ pero la corriente de salida sería la misma que la que proporcionan las pilas ,o sería otra distinta? es lo único que me queda por saber


----------



## palurdo (Ago 15, 2013)

La potencia es la misma aproximadamente, luego si por ejemplo tienes 1000V a la salida y tienes 3w pues tendras una corriente de 3/1000=0,003A (en realidad sera menos por las perdidas del elevador)


----------



## Electron96 (Ago 15, 2013)

Muchas gracias en serio ya tengo resueltas todas mis dudas con ese tema  ¡¡¡
De todos modos, uniendo tres transformadores de raqueta  en serie ( proporcionando cada uno 600V) conseguiría un total de 1800V y 0,003A ; con esos datos, como sería la bonia Tesla ideal? Me refiero a que condensadores ( botellas de leyden) y vueltas de las bobinas serían necesarias para su construcción


----------



## palurdo (Ago 15, 2013)

Ahi ya no se que decirte pq no tengo experiencia con bobinas tesla.


----------



## Electron96 (Ago 15, 2013)

Bueno no pasa nada muchas gracias por todo el aporte !!!!  me has ayudado mucho


----------



## eros.2568 (Nov 7, 2013)

He aqui el circuito de una raqueta matamosquitos, espero sea de utilidad.

Saludos

Jack R.


----------



## ricardop7812 (Ago 7, 2014)

hola a todos, solo quisiera decir que se puede aumentar mas el voltaje con circuitos multiplicadores de voltaje consistentes en condensadores y diodos, no hay necesidad de utilizar mas transformadores para elevar voltaje.


----------



## Yetrortul (Oct 7, 2014)

ricardop7812 dijo:


> hola a todos, solo quisiera decir que se puede aumentar mas el voltaje con circuitos multiplicadores de voltaje consistentes en condensadores y diodos, no hay necesidad de utilizar mas transformadores para elevar voltaje.





Ok si puedes decirnos como lo harias pues estaria genial ya que yo studio la desintegracion molecular no es mucho lo que conosco de electronica 

yo trabajo en un prototipo de pistol desintegradora molecular para uso militar pero por hoy quiero hacer un mata moscas electric asi que seria de mucha ayuda coloques un diagrama para realisarlo  ok  

Yetrortul


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2014)

Aqui tenés lo de los multiplicadores a díodos , la salida es de corriente contínua :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/

- Por otro lado me interesaría* particularmente* lo de la pistola desmaterializadora molecular  , sobre todo el modelo compacto  , para visitarla a mi suegra 

Bienvenido !


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 8, 2014)

La verdad, tengo ganas de hacer uno
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/
Pero al no haber un ejemplo específico, no se como se calcula el valor de los capacitores, tanto en capacitancia como en voltaje,y no de si el voltaje pico(como he leido en otros sitios), se refiere al de la "etapa" o al general.
O sea, no se si el valor en voltios, irá cambiando a medida que se avanza en las "etapas".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2014)

Los capacitores deben ser de al menos *Vs* x 2   , probá con 100 nF


----------



## matijuarez (Nov 28, 2017)

Hola gente, desarmé un matamoscas y tiene este diagrama que saqúe de internet:
https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-jfHNtWsVcoE/V220LQ9rGhI/AAAAAAAAEkk/ZNn2y6oeWUkV4e8Hihck1I-5hwF-8D2wgCLcB/s640/zFoto007Rec.JPG

 La parte del primario la entiendo perfecto , es una especie de ladron de Jouls para resonar y generar alterna empezando de continua. El problema me surje con la parte secundaria, mas precisamente con C1 y D2 (para que están? ) los que tengo vistos son así:

https://unicrom.com/wp-content/uploads/duplicador-voltaje-rectificador-onda-completa.gif


Por lo tanto debería estar un corto donde está C1 y D2 no debería estar según lo que entiendo. Para que están esos dos componentes? ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

Y si lees arriba de tu cabeza ? Los  mensajes anteriores ?


----------



## matijuarez (Nov 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si lees arriba de tu cabeza ? Los  mensajes anteriores ?



Hice varias veces los esquemas y no me da que sea ninguno de los circuitos anteriormente tratados. Lo mas parecido es un multiplicador de voltaje pero no es porque le faltaría una conexión. Uno de los devanados del trafo sale a un diodo y un cap eso coincide, pero en el otro devanado sale solamente a un condensador y en el circuito de la raqueta .

El de la raqueta me queda así:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

Habría que analizarlo mejor , pero fijate éste por ejemplo :


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 28, 2017)

Hola, el conjunto diodo/condensador forman un duplicador de voltage, cuál es el problema? Podrás encontrar circuitos, aparentemente conectados de diferente manera, pero no! todos funcionan bajo el mismo principio.


----------



## matijuarez (Nov 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Habría que analizarlo mejor , pero fijate éste por ejemplo :
> 
> http://scielo.sld.cu/img/revistas/eac/v35n3/f0308314.jpg



Lo que encuentro en común entre tu circuito y el mío es que no quedan todos los caps en serie en la salida. En el mío quedan dos en serie  y uno en paralelo a esos dos serie. Porque razón lo pondrán así si la idea es subir el voltaje todo lo posible(3 caps en serie) ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/962748/


----------

